

ANN: Official ARC Web Site by Paul Graham - vlad
http://www.arclanguage.com

======
Zak
The fact that PG owns this domain isn't interesting. We all know he's
developing a language called Arc. When there's content here, it will be
interesting.

------
rms
I thought it was <http://www.archub.com/>

~~~
vlad
PG registered arclanguage.com 20 days ago.

